# FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-P1?



## Mayhem30 (May 22, 2021)

Does anyone have any idea when the first patch for FreeBSD 13 will be released?

I'm holding off upgrading my production server until then and trying to organize my schedule.


----------



## neel (May 22, 2021)

The truth is, there is no schedule when FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p1 will get released. It happens only when a security update or regressive bugfix is found in 13.0-RELEASE.

IMHO just upgrade, you'll have to do it anyways.


----------



## mer (May 22, 2021)

13.0 to 13.0-p1 is a smaller lift than 11.x/12.x to 13.0, if you are doing ZFS on root, Boot Environments are the easy way to roll back.  Just remember that ZFS is now OpenZFS so don't automatically do zpool upgrade.  Wait until you are sure everything works in 13.0 and you don't need to roll back.
I've got 2 machines that went from 12.x-RELEASE to 13.0-RELEASE and so far not an issue;  of course they aren't production servers or mission critical, just a couple of desktops.

Of course, just my opinion.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (May 22, 2021)

13.0 RELEASE is perfect, obviously!    

I'm not putting in main-stream production yet, but using it on a couple of new deployments to see how it goes compared to 11.4 and 12.2.

No rush, 12.x is going to be around for some time.


----------



## mer (May 22, 2021)

richardtoohey2 said:


> 13.0 RELEASE is perfect, obviously!


For some workloads, probably.   
But if you have a system that you can use as a test system, I'd just upgrade it and give it a drive.
Agree that 12.x is going to be around for a bit.


----------



## ipsum (May 23, 2021)

Better wait for 13.1-RELEASE. Meanwhile, learn the light way what others do the hard way.


----------

